# Vlogging or begging online for money



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I wouldn't put all your trust into online jobs as a backup, but to be fair there are a few Expats that can do this, I've talked to some on the forum, and these online sites require that you first prove yourself by taking online tests with all the Microsoft Office products and so much more or teaching English and don't forget so many poor but educated people in the world with no jobs not only the Philippines but India competing for that poor paying job offered.

If caught working on a tourist Visa you'll be confined, fined, blacklisted, and deported. Someone gets envious, the former boyfriend or maybe the woman is still married so a whole other topic and even more trouble, or another Expat who knows you and for whatever reason, they report you to Immigration and that's how they find out you're working online I've witnessed many get deported over this issue. 

The second one would be getting involved in protesting the government or opening up a soup kitchen to feed the poor, starting a business and lastly being one of those YouTube sensations, get ready for the fun to begin you aren't in Kansas anymore and no Immigrant support groups to defend you and actually just the opposite will happen.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I wouldn't put all your trust into online jobs as a backup,


He does not seem to have what it takes to succeed in online work or any work that is very complex.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> If caught working on a tourist Visa you'll be confined, fined, blacklisted, and deported. Someone gets envious, the former boyfriend or maybe the woman is still married so a whole other topic and even more trouble, or another Expat who knows you and for whatever reason you can make up ends up reporting you to Immigration and that's how they find out you're working online I've witnessed many get deported over this issue the second one would be getting involved in protesting the government or opening up a soup kitchen to feed the poor, starting a business and lastly being one of those YouTube sensations, get ready for the fun to begin you aren't in Kansas anymore and no Immigrant support groups to defend you and actually just the opposite will happen.


This is where the Youtuber himself (Paul) may get in trouble. He probably makes some money from youtube and he would need to report that income either in the US or the Philippines. My guess he does not report it at all.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> This is where the Youtuber himself (Paul) may get in trouble. He probably makes some money from youtube and he would need to report that income either in the US or the Philippines. My guess he does not report it at all.


There are so many YouTube Vloggers like him and they aren't worried because the enforcement isn't all that great but slowly the Philippines is catching up and if you get arrested for a minor offense they'll dig deeper and find out your one of these Super Hero Vloggers and get deported after they've turned you upside down and squeezed out all your savings = Fines/tax, don't forget the Black listing.

Definition of a smart vlogger: One that never shows their likeness and actually uses Facebook/Youtube/Twitter to sell their goods or animals that they raise so you'd only show citizens holding your products.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Definition of a smart vlogger: One that never shows their likeness and actually uses Facebook/Youtube/Twitter to sell their goods or animals that they raise so you'd only show citizens holding your products.


 And have work permit


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> And have work permit


If anyone is actually thinking about getting a work permit... I wish you well with the bureaucracy, red tape, and costs, I wouldn't want to be in your shoes so good luck.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> If anyone is actually thinking about getting a work permit... I wish you well with the bureaucracy, red tape, and costs, I wouldn't want to be in your shoes so good luck.


 Much worse if get caught working without needed work permit 

Vlogers are as their own employers. If main part of income by videos shown to abroad, earning by the adds, then suppoused to get work permit approved.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> Vlogers are as their own employers. If main part of income by videos shown to abroad, earning by the adds, then suppoused to get work permit approved.


 I better write it more clear
If main part of income by videos shown to abroad, earning by the adds, then suppoused to get work permit approved rather easy - in Philippine messure 
But perhaps applications can be approved when it isnt like that too.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> I better write it more clear
> If main part of income by videos shown to abroad, earning by the adds, then suppoused to get work permit approved rather easy - in Philippine messure
> But perhaps applications can be approved when it isnt like that too.


If you make over $10,000 USD the income has to be taxed through the BIR but here's the catch-all, you also need a work permit regardless of how much income you make or don't make, so that's the catch 22 where it's used against you.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> If you make over $10,000 USD the income has to be taxed through the BIR but here's the catch-all, you also need a work permit regardless of how much income you make or don't make, so that's the catch 22 where it's used against you.


 Work permit is needed even for no pay work. (Not so odd as it sound, because otherwice it would be to easy to cheat. 

Used against you how?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Work permit is needed even for no pay work. (Not so odd as it sound, because otherwice it would be to easy to cheat.
> 
> Used against you how?


Some or actually many Vloggers are working here on tourist visas.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Some or actually many Vloggers are working here on tourist visas.


So they are breaking the law three times, can't work on a tourist visa, no work permit and not paying tax. I hope they don't go looking for sympathy when they are caught. Like overstaying locals are paid a bounty for turning them in.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Some or actually many Vloggers are working here on tourist visas.


 I expected  Many dont have a clue about some importamt laws...


Gary D said:


> So they are breaking the law three times, can't work on a tourist visa, no work permit and not paying tax. I hope they don't go looking for sympathy when they are caught. Like overstaying locals are paid a bounty for turning them in.


 Yes. Stupid by they can make it legal. normaly. And when being from a country, with the common deal work incomes are taxed in Phils, then I suppouse most earn LESS than need to pay income tax at. (Depending of situation but for some its close to 200 000 pesos per year.) But need to pay some social fees (around 10 % ) and I suppouse need to fill tax form anyway. 

Internet incomes got announced to get extra controlled. Vloggers arent hard to find


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I wonder what type of work visa they can actually get?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Tiz said:


> I wonder what type of work visa they can actually get?


 I see vlogging as own businesses, and expect work permits get approved for such in own businesses as long as it isnt a protected work only for Filipinos. (There is a list, vlogging isnt on it.) 
But risk they can need to register a business.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tiz said:


> I wonder what type of work visa they can actually get?


Private type contractor work Visa, I forgot the actual name the bank that I was thinking about working for had this set up.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

“Vloggers should not overstep their boundaries and perform actions only within the activities allowed in their visas. 
If found guilty, violators can face deportation and blacklisting from the Philippines.”
- BI Commissioner Jaime Morente


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I am surprised at the popularity of these vloggers and how they make any money. Very few offer information that is useful and tend to focus on the stereotypical aspects of the Philippines. 
I find it interesting how they each seem to cover the same topics and have the same boring answers. They all seem to have a segment on how you really can't make money here and how vlogging doesn't make money. 

If you don't have money you can't live here. The legal issues, tax liabilities and availability of jobs worth having are too much trouble. 
After all the research and just plain being here looking at businesses, I don't know why anyone who is retired would even try any business. All the businesses will consume your time and ruin your retirement. If you have enough money to start a business that will make good money you are rich enough NOT TO DO IT. 
I looked at a lot of those ideas from blogs on 50 most popular businesses in the Philippines. After running through the numbers on the ideas I determined that the ROI was so small it was not worth it, especially considering i would lose all my free time. 
I determined land is the best investment. Land here is like a savings account for most families. They sell it when times are tough. This is impossible for an expat since you can't own land. However, for the guys married to a Filipina, it would be an option. You can let land just sit and appreciate in value or plant some fruit trees and let nature provide you with something to sell. 
I am not getting into the topic all the vloggers mention about never trusting a Filipina with their cash. If I had money I would have my wife buy land.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Tiz said:


> “Vloggers should not overstep their boundaries and perform actions only within the activities allowed in their visas.
> If found guilty, violators can face deportation and blacklisting from the Philippines.”
> - BI Commissioner Jaime Morente


 Thats from BI, 
not from BIR nor them handling work permits.

That BI text can be about the CONTENT of the vlog. Some years ago =before covid, a foreign vloger travelled around in Phils and most he said was positive, 
but then he wrote negative, if I remember correct about a part of south Mindanao, which he got problem by. I dont know, but I believe he got deported.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Thats from BI,
> not from BIR nor them handling work permits.
> 
> That BI text can be about the CONTENT of the vlog. Some years ago =before covid, a foreign vloger travelled around in Phils and most he said was positive,
> but then he wrote negative, if I remember correct about a part of south Mindanao, which he got problem by. I dont know, but I believe he got deported.


Good point, many government agencies, and programs are abbreviated and for sure you'll be going through these 3 along with so many more requirements:

-SSS - Social Security System
-BIR - Bureau of Internal Revenue
-BI - Bureau of Immigration

There are so many offices you'll have to check with before that Work Permit gets approved and the costs of the Work Permit are around $300 USD or 15,000 pesos a year.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Good point, many government agencies, and programs are abbreviated and for sure you'll be checking in with these 3 along with so many more requirements:
> 
> -SSS - Social Security System
> -BIR - Bureau of Internal Revenue
> ...


No need for a work permit if you are married and have 13a visa. Now on my 26th year of working here and never had a problem.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

SSS is a simple part though. SSS, PhilHealth and PagIbig can be registered online now. 
(But I havent tested. They said that about DTI too, but that was impossible loooong time until I by stubborness  managed to make them make it function, although when I finaly reached a developer, they changed the code very fast in only a few hours so it functioned


----------

